# What recording software do you use?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

And why do you like it?

I've always used Pro Tools, but I'm curious what other options are out there.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been using Pro Tools at work and at home for about 10 years. I've tinkered with Ableton, GarageBand and Reason but I can't really be bothered to learn another piece of software.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been using Reaper since 2006. Very easy to use and record with and there's a really good support forum for it. It's available for Windows and Mac. Read more about it here: http://www.reaper.fm/ Download it and see if you like it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Logic for about 5 years now. I appreciate it's MIDI editing capabilities. Still not in love with its overall UI. Came to it from Cubase 4, which worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Logic Pro. More than I'll ever need, room to grow. $$$$


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

love Garageband hoping to upgrade to Lgic soon... For guitar amp software, Overloud TH2 is incredible - blows away other amp sims I only have the trial version but plan on buying the full version soon...


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been a Sonar fan since the old days, running X1 now, it's really pretty good. My drummer runs Logic, which is really good, too. I don't know if I have the patience to navigate a steep learning curve, so I'll probably stay with what I know, but Logic is pretty appealing.

Regards


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I started with Sonar and never really left. I tried Pro Tools for a while, but it wasn't different/better enough (or at all) to make the jump worthwhile to me. I'm on Sonar 8 right now and quite happy.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I've tried a few and felt most comfortable with Sonar. Currently running version 8 with a double upgrade in the next week or so. I managed to get a smoking deal on Sonar X1 Producer by playing the price match/price beat guarantee between the two big stores here. When I install and register X1, it will make me eligible for a free upgrade to X2.

Here's an example of a cover tune done in Sonar 8. http://cdn.bandmix.ca/media/23/23112/22338.mp3


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always used Reaper. I probably only use around 5% of its capabilities. But, now that I know how to accomplish what I need, I really like it. And its cheap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've also been using Reaper. I don't do any mixing or mastering, so it's pretty much used for tracking purposes.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive been using logic forever, its perfectly geared for production with all the virtual instruments and good plugins it is bundled with. For straight up mixing though, pro tools is definetly where its at(not to say i would recommend mixing in logic), theres a reason its the industry standard


----------

